# Pair of Indians



## Tikibar (Oct 18, 2018)

Not mine, a pair of his and hers Indians on that auction site


http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=223195173851


----------



## detroitbike (Oct 18, 2018)

Wow,
  the mens comes with a generator !


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 18, 2018)

@Bikermaniac


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 18, 2018)

detroitbike said:


> Wow,
> the mens comes with a generator !




Well yah!........................ It has a Schwinn Approved front and rear light.  

 

Decals are in good shape for their age. ???  I wonder what year they were installed, I assume sometime after those were repainted.


----------



## bike (Oct 19, 2018)

A most significant find -wow
Unmolested by collectors appear to be some of the best, if not the best, orig- I have not seen them all!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 19, 2018)

bike said:


> A most significant find -wow



OK; pics for archives.
Please, lets discuss _Original?
























_


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 19, 2018)

So the frames are the same save for a bolt on tank?
Almost reminiscent of those folding bikes they used to give away with purchase of an RV.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## 2jakes (Oct 19, 2018)

First time I saw this type of bike was back in the 90s in this book.




 Found these images on the web:














Back in the 90s, I was in search for parts for my Aerocycle. The rack looks out of place on this Indian. But it was
typical of 1930s bikes. My Aerocycle came with a similar rack.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 19, 2018)

It's interesting that grips couldn't stand the test of time, no matter how well these bikes were taken care of.


This little chip on the chainstay, is the only sign of any kind of touch up or re paint that I could see.



Pretty amazing bikes for sure, but they still have such a European built look to them.
It would've been interesting to see what Westfield could've come up with (Ala Sears type,) if they had been designed here.


----------



## bike (Oct 19, 2018)

Westfield as far as I have seen WAS making bikes for Indian in the mid to late 30s- I am thinking they got underbid for a year or 2...


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 19, 2018)

This bike appears to have been repainted sometime in the past.
Too bad, I would’ve kept it original. You can see hints on the rear fender.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 19, 2018)

A Seiss Trio would look bad ass on the front of the boys bike.


----------



## kreika (Oct 19, 2018)

Those crazy kids in the 50’s. Your supposed to use marshmallows for s’mores not your grips. Geez.


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 19, 2018)

kreika said:


> Those crazy kids in the 50’s. Your supposed to use marshmallows for s’mores not your grips. Geez.


----------



## Jay81 (Oct 19, 2018)

2jakes said:


> This bike appears to have been repainted sometime in the past.
> Too bad, I would’ve kept it original. You can see hints on the rear fender.
> View attachment 886063




Looks like factory original paint to me, and all I'm seeing on the rear fender is rust.


----------



## Tikibar (Oct 19, 2018)

When I first saw the photo, I thought that grip on the men's bike was a corncob. Still thinking bicycle grips made of corncobs might be an interesting accessory


----------



## jacob9795 (Oct 19, 2018)

Hmm, no seat stays and no top tube.

It looks like it was designed for storage or traveling in mind. Nice bikes, I wouldn’t mind owning one.


----------

